
Startup Challenges Murdoch’s Daily to Drop the App and Try the Web - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/onswipe-daily/
======
mikegreenberg
Congratulations on hitting Wired (and smart PR move on The Daily). What made
you think to challenge Murdoch's The Daily and can you talk about how you got
Wired's attention to run an article like this?

